# Crank baits?



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Well over the past 3 years I've gotten into fly tying and jig making. Love the feeling when you catch a fish on something you've made. Seen some pics on here and facebook of some homemade cranks for walleye and bass and really want to start making some of my own. I know it ain't an easy process to say the least. But if any of you could point me in the right direction that would be great. Thanks guys and Tight Lines


----------

